# EOS 450D - Erfahrungen



## Teichfreund (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine DSLR zulegen und habe mich vorerst für die Canon EOS 450D entschieden. Kann jemand aus der Runde evtl. mitteilen, ob die Camera gravierende Nachteile gegenüber anderen besitzt? Laut diverser Tests kann man damit wenig verkehrt machen.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## chromis (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hi,

die Tests vom Traumflieger sind immer aussagekräftig:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/450D/EOS_450D_im_Test.php

Mich persönlich würde der Verzicht auf die CF-Karten stören und einen Live-View brauche ich solange nicht, wie das Display nicht beweglich ist. An meiner 40D habe ich den Live-View noch nie benutzt. An den Kompakten ist Canon schon lange den Weg des klappbaren Displays gegangen.

Ich würde mir die 400D kaufen und die gesparten 200 Euro im Objektivbereich oder für einen Blitz anlegen. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung und soll nicht bedeuten, dass die 400D die bessere Kamera ist.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Servus Markus

Darf ich vorab Fragen:

Hast du schon SLR Erfahrung ? Wenn ja welche Marke ?
Objektiv-Fuhrpark ? Blitz ? 

Warum frage ich:
Wenn du schon Objektive/Blitz/Zubehör einer bestimmten Marke hast würde ich auch bei dieser Marke bleiben, ausser "Dieses" ist nicht mehr Kompatibel.

So nun zur Canon 450D.
Test Canon 450D
Alternativen mit Test:
Sony Alpha 200
Sony Alpha 350
Nikon D80 spielt zwar in einer höheren Liga, aber vielleicht doch auch eine Alternative.
Olympus E410/E510

Prinzipiell würde ich raten, gehe in ein gut sortiertes Foto-Fachgeschäft; nimm die vorgeschlagenen Kameras in die Hand, welche dir am besten zu sagt wäre für mich der ausschlagebende Punkt. Natürlich muß man noch die Verfügbarkeit/Preis der Objektive berücksichtigen.

Technisch nehmen sich die genannten Kameras nicht viel. Also alles eine Geschmacksfrage und des Geldbeutels.

@ Rainer: Der Live-View ist auch für mich kein Kriterium, statt dessen sollten sie (Canon) einmal ordentliche, helle und große Sucher bauen. Das sie es können sieht man ja bei den "MK`s"


----------



## Teichfreund (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo ihr beiden,

zunächst einmal danke für eure Beiträge.

Meine SLR-Erfahrung liegt leider schon sehr viele Jahre zurück und wurde jäh beendet, als mir meine damalige Canon A1 vom Stativ auf den superweichen Steinboden gefallen ist. :evil 
Seit einigen Jahren haben wir nun eine Powershot A80 mit Klapp-Display, was ich einfach genial finde und auch oft benutze. Leider ist das Display viel zu klein.

Warum nun die 450D? 
Zum einen hat meine Oma schon ausschließlich mit Canon fotografiert (auch sehr viel), mein Vater hatte ebenfalls 2 A1, von denen er mir eine vermachte (Ergebnis ist oben zu lesen) und zum anderen besteht der digitale Fuhrpark unserer gesamten Familie aus Canon-Kameras.
Die haben sich also bereits über sehr viele Jahre bewährt.
Was aber viel wichtiger ist, als die bisherige Erfahrungen, sind viele Tests, wie auch das Fazit der von euch genannten Links. 
Von der DSLR erhoffe ich mir, deutlich bessere Bilder machen zu können, als mit unserer A80, bei der der Fokus leider sehr oft anders gefunden wird, als es mir lieb ist und somit die eigentlichen Bildanteile verschwommen sind.

Dass wir die CF-Karten nicht weiterverwenden können, ist ein nicht so sehr schmerzender Verlust. Wir haben sowieso nur eine 256GB-Karte und die ist wohl nur wenig brauchbar.

Da ich bisher keine Objektive oder andere Gerätschaften besitze, fange ich somit bei null an. 
Auch das preisliche Argument ist leider für mich zu berücksichtigen, da ich nicht bereit bin, 1000 EURonen und mehr für eine Kamera auszugeben. Zu Beginn werde ich auch erst einmal mit einem billigen Objektiv leben müssen. So ist das halt im Leben.

Übrigens, Live-View könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, zu nutzen. Schon alleine die Positionen, die man bei manchen Bildern einnehmen muss, da könnte Live-View gute Bilder erleichtern. Leider ist das Display nicht klappbar. Das wäre noch der Hammer.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## chromis (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hi,



> Leider ist das Display nicht klappbar. Das wäre noch der Hammer.


das denk ich mir auch immer, wenn ich mit der 40D wg. einem Frosch oder irgendwelchen Käfern im Gras liege. Leider rücken die Hersteller immer erst nach und nach mit Verbesserungen raus. Irgendwelche Argumente für ein neues Modell müssen die sich halt auch aufheben. Dass klappbare Displays kein Problem sind, beweist Canon ja schon lange mit der powershot-Serie.


----------



## Conny (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Markus, 
das klappbare Display von der Panasonic vermisse ich auch sehr . Was mich nun etwas tröstet ist der 35 Jahre alte Winkelsucher meines Mannes   Er paßt! Und ich muss nicht mehr ganz so tief ins Gras 
Meine Anschaffungen sind ja nun auch noch nicht sehr alt und ich wollte nicht hören.  Du wirst mit einem Objektiv nicht sehr lange auskommen, egal welches Du in der Erstaustattung nimmst. Ich denke mit der 400D bist Du gut bedient und spare lieber nicht an den Objektiven, wie Rainer schon schrieb. Die Camera kann nur so gute Fotos machen wie das Objektiv hergibt.
Zum Trost, die Speicherkarten werden immer billiger. Und die alten kann man noch für digitale Bilderrahmen benutzen.


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Markus

Ich kann dir auch nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung Tipps geben was den Kauf einer neuen Kamera angeht.
Ich selber habe die 400D. 

zwischen der 450D und der 400D gibt es eigentlich nicht viele Unterschiede außer das bereits genannte Liveview und ein bissel mehr Pixel und noch kleine Spielereien bei der Software. 

Das Liveview ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls Spielerei bei den SLRs. 
Es kann vielleicht ab und zu nützlich sein aber dennoch ist der Blick durch den Sucher immer noch das beste. Auch bei niedrigen Aufnahmen muss man sich "verrenken" um auf dem Display was zu erkennen, und gerade wenn es sehr hell ist erkennt man da eh nicht sehr viel darauf. 

Ich persönlich würde für den Einstieg die 400 D empfehlen einmal weil sie billiger ist und genau so gute Ergebnisse bringt und zweitens hast du noch ein bisschen Kleingeld für ein gutes Objektiv mit Bildstabilisator. 
Z.B. die 400 D in Verbindung mit einem EF-S17-85mm IS USM. gibt’s schon für ca. 840 Euro.

Ach übrigens hat Canon derzeit wieder die Cashback Aktion da gibt es von Canon durch ausfüllen eines Formulars wieder Geld zurück.
Für die 400D 60 Euro
und dem EF-S 17-85mm IS USM 50 Euro

also ca 110 Euro gibt’s zurück von Canon bei dieser Variante.


Das ist doch schonmal was


----------



## Joachim (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

@Daniel
"Auch bei niedrigen Aufnahmen muss man sich "verrenken" um auf dem Display was zu erkennen, und gerade wenn es sehr hell ist erkennt man da eh nicht sehr viel darauf."

Eben weil Live-View ohne Klappdisplay recht wenig bringt - aber die EOS 500 oder 550 wirds dann sicher haben ...  

Ich hätt ja auch lieber eine EOS gekauft - aber das schöne Geld   Wenn ich jedoch unsere FZ 50 auch mal in die Finger bekomm (hallo Schatzi  ) bin ich im Grunde immer wieder sehr zufrieden damit. 

Ist eben wohl wie immer "Geschmacksache".


----------



## Teichfreund (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo alle,

ich merke schon, dass die Entscheidung nicht einfacher geworden ist. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von Live-View, ob ich es allerdings wirklich bei einer SLR nutzen werde? Schwierig, schwierig. Da sind meine Erfahrungswerte einfach zu rudimentär ausgeprägt.

Einen großen Vorteil der 450D gegenüber der 400D wird die Akkulaufzeit sein, bei der einiges zugelegt wurde. In Punkto Schnelligkeit und Bildqualität (wenn man das überhaupt tatsächlich merkt) hat sie die Vorteile ebenfalls auf ihrer Seite.

Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir schwer fällt, mich mit Alternativen zu beschäftigen (z.B. Sony alpha 300), da ich mich mehr oder weniger mit einer Canon arrangiert habe.
Noch habe ich ja etwas Zeit, bis zur 500D oder 550D werde ich aber wohl nicht mehr warten wollen.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade die Geschwindigkeiten angesehen ... also vom Hocker hauen die mich auch nicht gerade.

Einschaltdauer kannst du m. M. n. bei einer DSLR vernächlässigen. 
Für Schnappschüsse habe ich meine Sony W5 (würde aber auch irgendeine andere mittelmäßige Kompakte vorziehen). 
Die ist klein und handlich und schnell griffbereit.
Bei einer DSLR "plant" man schon eher die Bilder, da ist die Kamera schon laaange eingeschaltet.

Die Seriengeschwindigkeit hat mal gerade um ein "halbes" Bild pro Sekunde zugelegt.
Für mich pers. auch kein Grund mir die 450D zu kaufen.

Zum LiveView:
Ich bin von Analog auf Digital umgestiegen ... ach war das schön, nicht mehr den "engen" Sucher zu schauen und die Kamera mit der __ Nase verschmieren.
Dann kam die 400D - huch wieder durch den Sucher gucken, alles verschmiert.
Ich hab mich sehr gut dran gewöhnt! 
Wenn mich jetzt Leute bitten ein Foto von ihnen mit ihrer Digicam zu machen, belächeln sie mich ein wenig, wenn ich statt aufs Display, durch den Sucher __ blicke ... 
Solange es noch kein Klappdisplay gibt und ich meinen hochgeschätzten Winkelsucher habe, kann ich auf LiveView ebenfalls sehr gut verzichten.
Trotzdem hoffe ich, das es an der 50D, die wohl in einem Jahr kommt, ein Klappdisplay dran ist ... mit entsprechend hohem Kontrast wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung.
Zur Zeit kenne ich übrigens nur einen Vorteil eines Klappdisplays gegenüber eines Winkelsuchers:
Über die Köpfe anderer Leute hinweg, weil ein Periskop ist der WS ja dann doch noch nicht ...  

Langer Rede gar kein Sinn:
Schließe mich der Mehrheit meiner Vorredner an und würde mir ebenfalls wieder die 400D mit dem 17 - 85 mm holen.


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo noch mal

Also Ich bin der Ansicht, das man das Live-View bei DSLRs nicht braucht.
Es ist eben der Vorteil beim Digitalen das so was möglich ist aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man nur auf das Display schaut beim Fotografieren reicht auch eine gut ausgestattete "normale" Digicam.
Wenn man gerne Aufnahmen macht wo man sich hinlegen müsste holt man sich einfach einen Winkelsucher. 

Die Bildqualität wird hauptsächlich vom Objektiv beeinflusst. 
Ein gutes Objektiv kostet leider Gottes auch gutes Geld.

Na ja letztendlich musst du dich entscheiden, wenn du noch Geld sparen willst würde ich mich beeilen, zumindest wenn es eine Canon sein soll weil die Cashback Aktion läuft nur noch bis 30.06


----------



## Joachim (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

[OT]@Daniel
... sehr schöne Fotos haste da gemacht ("zweites Hobby"  )  [/OT]


----------



## Teichfreund (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Wie gesagt, eine schwierige Entscheidung. Ein Kollege von mir hat mir heute seine DMC-FZ8 von Panasonic mitgebracht. Von der Handhabung her fand ich die auch klasse. Ist zwar jetzt keine DSLR, aber noch möchte ich zuerst möglichst viele Infos sammeln. Nachteil ist natürlich für eine nicht-DSLR wieder, dass sie recht globig ist. Dafür braucht sie allerdings bei 12x optisch kein großes zusätzliches Objektiv.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder mit dem, was er geschrieben hat, recht hat. Dennoch werde ich in einen gescheiten Fotoladen gehen müssen und mir die Kameras vor Ort anschauen müssen. Es ist aber schon einmal interessant, dass sich die Technikbegeisterung des Nachfolgers der 400D in Grenzen hält. Hätte ich eher nicht erwartet. In den Tests schneidet die 450D ja doch immer deutlich besser ab.

@Daniel
Das mit Cash-Back bis 30.06. habe ich gelesen. Solch eine Entscheidung wird aber dennoch nicht so kurzfristig getroffen. Die Entscheidung muss noch etwas reifen. Und mal sehen, irgendwo wird sich dann ein Angebot auftun.
Und dass gute Objektive ihr Geld kosten, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Auch hier ists halt wie im normalen Leben…

Grüße, Markus


----------



## chromis (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hi Markus,

eines sollte Dir klar sein:
Mit dem Kauf einer DSLR bekommst Du ein Fass ohne Boden. Der Body wird sich mit der Zeit noch als die kleinste Geldausgabe erweisen. Objektive(Plural!), Blitz, Stativ, Kameratasche, Bildbearbeitungssoftware usw. werden ständig Löcher in Deine Kriegskasse reissen. Ich mag gar nicht dran denken, was ich im letzten Jahr Geld in diverse Fotoshops getragen habe  

Bist Du nicht bereit dazu, dann solltest Du vielleicht mal bei den Bridgekameras nachschauen. Die sind heute fast alle auf sehr hohem Niveau, nur die Möglichkeit zum Objektivwechsel entfällt. Dafür entfallen aber auch viele der genannten Geldausgabemöglichkeiten.

Edit
und das hier gibt's dann auch noch:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldung...kiert_Nikon_D60_Sony_Alpha_200__Co_/4904.aspx


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

[OT]@ Joachim
Danke, werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr werden  
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dort ein Premium Account zu eröffnen weil als Freeuser kann man nur ein Bild die Woche hochladen 

Ende des Monats darf ich ein neues Objektiv mein eigen nennen 
Ein Sigma 5,0-6,3/150-500 DG APO OS HSM 2 
Ideal für Tieraufnahmen  [/OT]

Hallo Markus

Ja da hast du recht, lasse dir ruhig Zeit beim Kauf einer Kamera.
Sowas soll schon gut überlegt sein 
Das beste ist wirklich, du gehst in ein seriöses Kamerageschäft und lässt dich dort auch mal beraten. Normalerweise lassen sie dich da auch mal Testbilder machen oder wenigstens geben sie dir die Kamera mal in die Hand so das man sich alles mal angucken kann.
So ist es jedenfalls bei meinem Händler von dem ich die Kamera habe.


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

@Rainer
Aha, die Eos 1000D also. Ein Völlig neuer Aspekt.    Ich werde mich mit dem Link befassen. Das war mir bisher völlig unbekannt. Danke.

@Daniel
ich bin mir sicher, dass es kein Problem sein wird, bei einem ordentlichen Fotoladen ein paar Tests durchzuführen. 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## StefanS (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass die Bedeutung der Kameragehäuse immer überschätzt wird. Ich besitze seit vielen Jahren die gute, alte 300D. Immer, wenn es dann *wirklich *daran geht, in ein neues Gehäuse zu investieren, tue ich das dann doch nicht, sondern kaufe lieber ein gutes Objektiv oder ein sonst sinnvolles Zubehör. Oder auch etwas völlig anderes, was nichts mit Kamera zu tun hat.

Von daher kann ich auch nur sagen: Wer braucht Live View ? Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn Ihr Euch einmal durch die seriösen Foren lest (und "Traumflieger" steht immer massiv in der Kritik, was er auch mal wieder von sich gibt...), werdet Ihr finden, dass bei Canon vor allem Live View und der Fokus (one shot) ein Thema gewesen ist (ich persönlich habe allerdings nie unter Fehlfokus gelitten, mein Bruder allerdings sehr wohl, obwohl er sich nie in einem Forum "heiss" gelesen hat). Live View wurde von der Community herbeigesehnt. Völlig ohne realen Background ??

Wegen des m.E. eher günstigen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses und der wirklich uten Objektivauswahl (nicht unbedigt wegen der Gehäuse, das können andere ebensogut) würde ich mich heute wohl immer wieder für eine Canon DSLR entscheiden. Und zwar für das neueste Modell - weil ich das Gehäuse jahrelang verwenden werde. Ich meine, man sehr wohl auf die 500D warten - oder guten Gewissens bei der 450 zuschlagen, wenn es sich denn um den Erstkauf einer DSLR handelt. Das Display meines Laptops kann ich in der Sonne auch nicht ablesen - deshalb auf WLAN oder ein möglichst gutes Display verzichten ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichfreund (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

So, liebe Freunde der digitalen Fotographie,

meine Entscheidung ist nun zu 99,99% gefallen. Nach inzwischen vielen Gesprächen mit anderen "Fotografen" habe ich mich für die Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ50 entschieden.
Die Hauptgründe sind, wie auch hier genannt, dass es nicht bei einem Objektiv bleiben wird und ich nicht unbedingt immer einen Kofferraum voll Equipment mit mir herumtragen möchte. Da habe ich mir durchaus ins Gewissen reden lassen. Zumal die Objektive ja auch nicht gerade für kleines Geld zu haben sind. Das ist halt der Nachteil der SLR und der Vorteil der Bridge-Kammera.
Sollte sich also in den nächsten 4 Wochen nichts gravierendes mehr ändern, so werde ich mir das schicke Teil zulegen (vorausgesetzt, sie liegt gut in der Hand, was ich kommende Woche prüfen werde  2).

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Markus,

in meiner relativ kleinen Hand liegt die DMC-FZ50 richtig gut. Einzig, wenn man als Frau einhändig fotografieren will, wird das (meist) nix, oder schaut dann so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/28457&d=1214209826 (weniger schön, dafür sieht man hoffentlich, um was es mir ging)

Joachim ist auch ganz zufrieden mit der FZ50, wenn er sie denn mal in die Finger bekommt. 

Ich bin unterdessen immer mal von der Halbautomatik (Blenden-Priorität) zu komplett selbst eingestellten Blendenzahl und Belichtungslänge übergegangen. Dank vers. Anzeigen, macht einem das die Kamera auch recht einfach.
Die Automatik-Programme sind nicht mein Fall. Die Bilder sehen immer völlig anders aus, als gewünscht. 

Bestell/Kauf Dir dann am Besten gleich noch eine Art weitere "Glasscheibe" (bei uns ein einfacher UV-Filter von hama) als Schutz für das eigentliche Objektiv. 
Wir haben den Kauf dieser Kamera bis heute nicht bereut (von den anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten mal abgesehen) und unterdessen noch einiges Geld in Zusatzakku, schnelle + große Speicherkarten (für die Serien- und RAW-Bilder) usw. gesteckt.


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die Hinweise. Auch wenn ich mich gleich oute, so schlecht finde ich das Bild mit einer Hand jetzt auch wieder nicht. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, für welchen Zweck man ein Bild aufnimmt.
Das mit den Programmen muss man sowieso bei jeder Kamera neu lernen und probieren.
Ich bin u.a. von der Kamera begeistert, da sie ein schwenkbares Display besitzt, das unsere A80 zwar auch hat, allerdings in sehr kleiner Ausführung. Da hatte ich gestern auch wieder meine kleinen Problemchen damit. Sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht eher für die FZ8 entschieden. 
Als Speichermedium schweben mir 2 4GB-SDHC-Karten vor (wenn die Kamera die Größe verträgt, was sie wohl sollte). Mit einem Zusatzakku werde ich mich erst beschäftigen, wenn ich sehe, wie weit ich mit einem Pack komme.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Joachim (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Markus,

4GB SDHC verträgt sie  ich hab mir (ja, die ist meine!  ) erst kürzlich eine Sandisk Extreme III SDHC zugelegt - incl. Micromate Kartenleser für 19 Euro bei Amazon.de. 
Annett blockiert ja praktisch ständig alle Speicherkarten - jetzt hab ich ne eigene ... mal sehen wie lange  

Wenn du auf Serienbildfunktionen und RAW wert legst, sollte die Speicherkarte schnellstmöglich sein...


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Joachim,

ich konnte die Kamera leider nicht selbst in die Hand nehmen und etwas damit probieren. Da sie aber wohl ähnlich der FZ8 ist, mit der ich ein wenig spielen konnte, habe ich mal gesagt; Mut zur Lücke.
Ich habe mir heute Morgen das schicke Ding bestellt mit einer SD-Card 4GB SanDisk Extreme III SDHC. Die sollte eine Zeit lang ausreichen. Zur Not kaufe ich mir noch eine zweite.
Angeblich soll das schicke Teil in 2-5 Werktagen kommen. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.
Ich denke, die Kamera ist für mich der beste Kompromiss.



> ... Annett blockiert ja praktisch ständig alle Speicherkarten - jetzt hab ich ne eigene ...



OK, du fängst also klein an und beschlagnahmst dann die ganze Kamera. Die Taktik ist auch brauchbar, wenn auch langwierig. Da bin ich zu Hause schon einen Schritt weiter  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Rheno (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Ich selbst hab ne Canon EOS 350D und bin auch von Bridge bzw. Proconsumer Kameras in die DSLR eingestiegen Gründe waren.

Besseres Bilder, Besserer Technick, etc..

sicherlich sind die Objektive teuer aber man kann auch schon ob man nicht mit anderen sachen etc.

Ich werd bevor ich mir nen Macro Objektiv kaufe (400Euro udn mehr) erst mal mit Nahlinsen arbeiten. Seit meiner 350D würde ich nie wieder eine Bridge oder normale Digicam mir zulegen , ne DSLR überzeugt einfach in allen Punkten der Fotografie.

Gutes Zubehör kostet nun mal siehe Teichanlagen


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Also die Vor- und Nachteile von DSLR und Bridge Kameras wurden ja schon in nem anderen Thread ausgiebig diskutiert ... 

DSLR:
+ Bildqualität
+ Funktionsumfang
- teuer
- je nach Ausrüstung relativ schwer

Bridge
+ Preis
+ Gewicht
+ Ausstattung (Zoom, Bildstabi, ...)
- Bildqualität (rauschen, kleiner Sensor)

@Markus
Die FZ8 ist etwas kleiner und ich dächte, auch leichter - also liegt die FZ50 dir sicher noch besser in den Händen


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle,

nachdem ich die FZ50 jetzt rund 4 Wochen habe (inzwischen um eine 2. Speicherkarte 4GB SDHC erweitert), möchte ich noch einmal danke an alle sagen, die sich hier beteiligt haben. 
Ich denke, die Kamera war und ist zumindest derzeit für mich die beste Alternative.
Es wurden ja Vor- und Nachteile aufgezählt. Für mich war folgendes wichtig:

	Leicht transportabel (keinen Kofferraum voll Equipment) 
	Realtiv leichtes Gewicht
	Vernünftige Bildqualität
	Akzeptable Auslösezeit (Schnappschusstauglichkeit) 
	Gutes Objektiv
	Klappdisplay (ja, ich habe das sogar schon einige Male gebraucht und bin ein großer Freund davon) 
	Min. 12x optisches Zoom

Die o.g. Punkte wurden bisher sehr gut von der Kamera erfüllt. Allerdings möchte ich auch anfügen, dass die Kamera durchaus etwas Übung braucht. Z.B. dann, wenn es beim Fotografieren etwas dunkler wird. Auch in Räumen, in denen gegen helleres Licht fotografiert wird (z.B. in Richtung Fenster), wirken die eigentlichen Objekte sehr dunkel. Da gibt es also auch für mich noch allerhand zu lernen (bei einer DSLR wäre das aber wohl ebenso).
Nachdem ich dann auch verstanden habe, wie der Bildstabilisator einzustellen ist, konnte ich sogar mit 12x-Zoom Bilder ohne Stativ und größeres Verwackeln machen. 

Was ein für mich eher tolerierbarer Nachteil ist, ist die Brennweite von 350 bis 420 mm. Möchte man ein Objekt aus der Nähe knipsen, so wird das schon etwas schwierig. Aber auch da habe ich inzwischen Abhilfe gefunden, die allerdings Nachbearbeitung der Bilder bedeutet.
Auch das in der Hand liegen der Kamera dürfte evtl. etwas besser sein, da ich relativ große Hände habe. Aber den Auslöser treffe ich noch ohne größere Verrenkungsaktionen und Knochenbrüche.

Mein vorläufiges Fazit ist:
Ich finde die Kamera prima, da sie einigermaßen gut in der Hand liegt und m.E. ordentliche Bilder macht und viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet. 
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt, ist beim manuellen Fokus die Möglichkeit, das Objekt durch das Bild im Bild sehr scharf einzustellen. 
Mit dem Klappdisplay ist es für mich deutlich einfacher Bilder zu machen, da man sich nicht immer auf den Boden legen oder eine Leiter besteigen muss, wenn man entsprechende Bilder machen möchte. Dabei wäre es allerdings wünschenswert, dass das Display evtl. noch ein kleines Stückchen größer wäre (gegenüber unserer Canon A80 allerdings schon ein riesen Schritt nach vorne). 
Allerdings muss man sich an das Gerät gewöhnen, was bei mir sicherlich noch einiges an Zeit und Übung erfordert. Mit meinen Bildern bin ich bisher im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden. Für meine Zwecke ist die Qualität derzeit durchaus ausreichend.
Aber wer weis, vielleicht kommt der Einstieg in die DSLR-Kategorie ja doch noch eines Tages  .

Schwebfliege:
 

Hummel:
 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## toschbaer (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
und ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich uns kaufen soll?????  

Für uns hat bis jetzt immer die Olympus C-765 gereicht, aber wenn ich Eure Bilder so sehe hmmmm   !! 
Seit nunmehr 4 Wochen beschäftige ich mich mit der Auswahl einer SLR Kamera.
Mir geht es genau so wie Dir Markus  
Wir rätseln noch, was in Frage kommt.
Die FZ 50 ist gut  , doch mein Gefühl sagt mir :
Olympus 510-20
oder 
Canon 400-50.
Ich hätte noch Zeit   - 
aber bei meiner Ungeduld!!!
Ich werde mich noch etwas querlesen und dann  

Beendet dieses Thema bitte noch nicht..!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Jaja, Friedhelm,

es war eine schwierige Sache in der Abwägung. Ich wollte halt unbedingt ein Klappdisplay haben. Hätte die 450D eines gehabt, denke ich, hätte ich die gekauft. Mit der Zeit evtl. noch das eine oder andere Objektiv. So hat sich das Thema allerdings für mich nach einem schweren Findungsprozess von alleine erledigt.
Und ich bin froh, dass ich etwas Geduld hatte, die mir sonst auch eher fehlt. Normalerweise heisst es dann schon eher 'will haben...'

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Markus,

schön, das du mit der FZ50 zufrieden bist  und ja - lernen muss man einiges um gute Bilder zu machen  ...

Was die Brennweite angeht, es gibt ja durchaus gute Tele- und Weitwinkelkonverter, vielleicht wirst du da fündig ...


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Servus 

Rainox heißt das Zauberwort  

@ Joachim: Danke für die Anregung   hast mir den Hersteller wieder in Erinnerung gerufen


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

@Helmut
Ich?   Weis zwar nicht wie aber wenn ich geholfen hab ...   

Und ja - Raynox baut sehr gute Vorsätze, u.a. für die FZ50


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: EOS 450D - Erfahrungen*

Servus Joachim

Durch diesen Satz .....


> Was die Brennweite angeht, es gibt ja durchaus gute Tele- und Weitwinkelkonverter, vielleicht wirst du da fündig ...


...... hast du meine, schon etwas ergrauten Zellen, aktiviert


----------

